
An App Launch Guide for Indie Developers - avinassh
https://github.com/adamwulf/app-launch-guide/blob/master/README.md
======
bayonetz
@adamwulf Cool guide! I'm working on a more development oriented guide based
on my app Blanqd ([http://blanqd.com](http://blanqd.com)). I think it will be
useful for folks to see all the nitty gritty details you just don't think
about dev-wise going into building your first app. My app is pretty straight-
forward and it still took quite a bit of effort.

Fyi, I noticed it says "No in app purchases" at the bottom of your app's store
description. I thought you said you switched over to IAP in the guide? Maybe a
discrepancy.

~~~
adamwulf
awesome - looking forward to your dev guide too! for in-app purchase, i don't
have any in the app yet, but will soon. that's how i'll monetize going
forward. the last + next updates are geared towards fixing some on-boarding
issues, my tutorials were too vague. another good reason to get real user
testing asap :)

------
jakobegger
One thing I'd like to emphasize is the importance of capturing email addresses
from potential customers. When you launch, and later, when you add features
etc, even a mailing list with a few hundred customers can make a big
difference.

Also, remember that getting press is just one channel; you don't need major
press coverage to be successful, and even if you get press coverage it doesn't
mean you will be successful.

If you do get press, make sure you get as much value out of it as possible.
Thousands of visitors to your landing page are worthless if they never come
back; make sure to allow them to sign up for a mailing list or even preorder
your product (if possible and if you already have a beta)

------
alain94040
I like that it's not just focused on launching, but gives you very good advice
on how to know if your app is even worth developing.

------
kumarm
Great Read. Thanks for sharing. It was mentioned Loose Leaf got 100K downloads
a weekend. But total number of ratings (across all versions) is only 23.

That happens on iOS?

~~~
adamwulf
yep, conversion to ratings has been super low. I don't ask for that very well
at all inside of the app. A good % of downloads were bulk education downloads
as well, which don't convert. If I'd done better at asking for reviews inside
the app, I think that number would be much higher.

------
mlmonkey
Good guide. Here's a somewhat related question: I'm thinking of writing an iOS
app. Should I register an LLC, or is launching it by myself OK?

~~~
adamwulf
Good question, that might be a good thing to add into the guide too. Here's a
short take: From a tax perspective, they're the exact same. There won't be any
difference in your tax rate at all between the two. So unless you need the
added liability protection b/c you're working on something like a healthcare
related app, then going w/ just your own name should be fine.

~~~
shash
Just wanted to add, YMMV depending on where exactly you live.

------
alc90
Great guide. I really love the step by step approach on how to do all of this
things.

GOOD JOB sir!

~~~
mellavora
Seconded.

------
derrasterpunkt
Looks good! Thanks for writing.

… found a typo: "The first 90% of the product took the first 90% of our time
[…]" Should be 90%-10%. … and isn't that the 80/20 rule?
([http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle))

~~~
melling
No, he got it right. You don't know this famous quote?

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninety-
ninety_rule](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninety-ninety_rule)

------
SBCRec
Thanks for the guide. I appreciate the reading list.

------
alexashka
Great stuff, thank you

~~~
adamwulf
awesome, glad you like it!

------
rokhayakebe
Customer development. If you are in indie developer and would pay a one time
fee or subscription to have this and more executed ping me at 1000app at
thegmailmail.

